# تشخيص وفحص اعطال المحركات



## alilym (6 فبراير 2010)

*·[font=&quot] [/font]**تشخيص وفحص اعطال المحركات:*

* هناك نوعين من المصلحين واحد يقوم بفتح المحرك ويبدل اجزائه حسب تقديراته الخاصة الى ان يكشف الجزء المعطوب او العاطل بعد ضياع الوقت وتكاليف كثيرة . واخر يستعمل الذكاء ويحاول الحصول على بعض الحقائق عن المحرك ويفحصه حتى يشخص العطل وبعدها يبدأ بتبديل هذه الأجزاء التالفة ولهذا فإن الفحص والتشخيص هى الطريقة الوحيدة والصحيحة التى يجب ان يستعملها المصلح عند تصليح المحركات .*

*·[font=&quot] [/font]**سبعة خطوات اساسية فى تصليح المحرك وهى :*

*1-[font=&quot] [/font]**معرفة نظام وترتيب المحرك.*
*2-[font=&quot] [/font]**اسأل مشغل المحرك .*
*3-[font=&quot] [/font]**تفتيش المحرك .*
*4-[font=&quot] [/font]**تشغيل المحرك .*
*5-[font=&quot] [/font]**قائمة بالأسباب المحتملة للعطل .*
*6-[font=&quot] [/font]**الوصول الى الإستنتاج .*
*7-[font=&quot] [/font]**اختبار الإستنتاج .*

*·[font=&quot] [/font]**معرفة نظام وترتيب المحرك :*

* تقوم بدراسة الكتيب الفنى للمحرك لغرض معرفة كيفية تشغيل المحرك وكيف يخفق.*
* والحاجات الأساسية الثلاثة المطلوبة وهى الهواء والوقود , الإنضغاط , الإشتعال . اذن يجب قراءة هذه الكتيبات الفنية عن المحرك وحفظها فى مكان مناسب حيث يتوقع ان يكون هناك حل لبعض المشاكل التى تواجهها موجودة بهذه الكتيبات اذ من الممكن التهيئه لاى مشكلة بعد معرفة المحرك . *

*·[font=&quot] [/font]**أسال مشغل المحرك :*
* التقرير الجيد والكامل عن مشاكل المحرك يأتى من مشغل المحرك حيث يتمكن من اخبارك عن كيفية تصرف المحرك , وعن نوع العمل الذى كان يقوم به عند حدوث العطل وما هو الشىء الغير اعتيادى عن المحرك , وعن نوع العمل الذى كان يقوم به عند حدوث العطل وهل المشاكل دائمية او حالة غريبة .*
*ما هو الشىء الذى قام به المشغل بعد اخفاق المحرك وهل حاول تصليحه بنفسه ؟*
*يسئل عن كيفية استعمال المحرك ومتى تم تصليحه اخيرا لذا يجب الحصول على كامل الحقيقة من المشغل .*

*·[font=&quot] [/font]**تفتيش المحرك :*

* بفحص المحرك وتفتيش جميع الأشياء المسجلة وتستعمل العين والأذان والأنف لملاحظة اى اشارة ترشدك الى المشكلة :*

*ويتم تفتيش الأتى :*
*1-[font=&quot] [/font]**تسربات الماء .*
*2-[font=&quot] [/font]**تسربات الزيت .*
*3-[font=&quot] [/font]**تسربات الوقود .*
*4-[font=&quot] [/font]**مشاكل الإشتعال .*
*5-[font=&quot] [/font]**المشاكل الكهربائية .*
*6-[font=&quot] [/font]**مشاكل العازل .*
*7-[font=&quot] [/font]**إشارات لمشاكل اخرى .*

*·[font=&quot] [/font]**تشغيل المحرك :*

* اذا كان من الممكن تدوير المحرك وتشغيله حتى يسخن بعدها يشغل على السرعة الإعتيادية . وبعد تشغيل المحرك يمكن إستنتاج الأتى :-*

*-[font=&quot] [/font]**سماع اصوات غريبة تحديد مكانها وفى اى سرعة .*
*-[font=&quot] [/font]**شم اى رائحة , اى علامة غير طبيعية فى دخان العادم .*
*-[font=&quot] [/font]**كيف تعمل اجهزة السيطرة على المحرك .*
*-[font=&quot] [/font]**كيف حال قدرة المحرك تحت الحمل .*
*-[font=&quot] [/font]**هل سرعة التباطؤ فى المحرك سليمة .*
*-[font=&quot] [/font]**يستعمل الإحساس العام لمعرفة كيفية اشتعال المحرك.*

*·[font=&quot] [/font]**قائمة بالأسباب المحتملة :*
*ماهى الأعراض التى اكتشفتها عند فحص وتشغيل المحرك ؟*
*-[font=&quot] [/font]**هل هناك فقدان فى القدرة ((المحرك)) .*
*-[font=&quot] [/font]**هل يصبح المحرك عند التشغيل ساخن جدا أو بارد جدا ؟*
*-[font=&quot] [/font]**كيف حال ضغط الزيت ؟*

*·[font=&quot] [/font]**الوصول الى الإستنتاج :*

* لاحظ قائمة الأسباب المحتملة وقرر ايهما يحتمل وقوعه اكثر من غيره وايهما اسهل تصحيحا. توصل الى قرار لتحديد الأسباب وخطة لفحص هذه الأجزاء اولا بعد إجراء الفحوصات السهلة .*
*
* القدرة الحصانية فى المحرك :-*

*ثلاثة اشياء اساسية لإنتاج القدرة الحصانية :-*
*1-[font=&quot] [/font]**الوقود – الهواء .*
*2-[font=&quot] [/font]**الإنضغاط .*
*3-[font=&quot] [/font]**الإشتعال .*

* ان تزويد الهواء مسألة ضرورية لعملية الإحتراق فى المحركات ولهذا يجب المحافظة على منطقة الهواء ومنظومة سحب الهواء . ويجب ان تكون هناك تجهيز جيد للوقود ولهذا فإن خزان الوقود , الأنابيب , والمصافى والمضخة يجب ان تكون خالية من المعوقات .*

*-[font=&quot] [/font]**الإنضغاط:-*

* يجب ان يكون مناسب فى داخل الإسطوانة والإنضغاط الضعيف يمكن ان يكون سببه الصمامات التالفة , وتسرب فى حشوة غطاء الإسطوانة او تسرب الغازات عبر المكابس .*
* فى محركات الديزل يكون الإنضغاط اكثر اهمية بسبب ان الحرارة المتولدة من انضغاط الهواء هى التى تحرق الوقود بدلا من الشرارة الكهربية .*

*-[font=&quot] [/font]**الإحتراق :- *

* يجب ان يكون مناسب وتوقيته صحيح من خلال مضخة الحقن .*
*وإذا كانت الأشياء الثلاثة الوقود + الهواء والإنضغاط والإشتعال لا تقوم بوظائفها بتوالى منتظم فإن القدرة للمحرك سوف تكون قليلة .*

*·[font=&quot] [/font]**المشاكل الميكانيكية :-*

* وراء مشكلة كفاءة المحرك عدة اشياء ميكانيكية والتى من الممكن ان تؤدى الى اخفاق المحرك وفيما يلى بعض المشاكل الأساسية :-*
*-[font=&quot] [/font]**الحمالات مرتخية :-*

* يمكن ان تسبب زيادة فى استهلاك الزيت وتوليد ضوضاء وبالتالى تؤدى الى اخفاق الحمالات وتلف عمود المرفق .*
*-[font=&quot] [/font]**دليل الصمام مستهلك :-*
*وبالتالى يؤدى الى اخفاق الصمامات يمكن ان يسسب زيادة فى استهلاك الزيت.*
*-[font=&quot] [/font]**فصوص عمود الحدبات :-*
*فقدان القدرة بسسب تأخير فتح الصمام وغلق الصمام مبكرا جدا .*
*-[font=&quot] [/font]**المكابس والحلقات المستهلكة :-*
*تسب زيادة فى استهلاك الزيت وتسسب فقدان الإنضغاط والقدرة .*

*·[font=&quot] [/font]**الأعطال والتصليحات :- *

*-[font=&quot] [/font]**صعوبة الإشتعال اوعدم إشتعال المحرك :- *
*1-[font=&quot] [/font]**عدم وجود وقود او الوقود غير مناسب . *
*2-[font=&quot] [/font]**ماء او اوساخ فى الوقود او مصافى متسخ . يفحص تجهيز الوقود وتنظف المصفيات .*
*3-[font=&quot] [/font]**هواء فى منظومة الوقود .*
*تخلص من الهواء فى المنظومة .*
*4-[font=&quot] [/font]**انخفاض سرعة دوران عمود المرفق .*
*تصليح او الكشف على محرك بدأ الحركة .*
*5-[font=&quot] [/font]**فقد التوقيت .*
*بفحص توقيت مضخة الحقن .*
*6-[font=&quot] [/font]**ضعف عمل الحواقن .*
*تنظيف , تصليح , تغيير او تبديل .*

*·[font=&quot] [/font]**مشاكل الوقود :-*

* فى محركات الديزل يتم اشتعال الوقود من الحرارة الناتجة عن الإنضغاط ودرجة الإتقاد للوقود . تؤثر على قابلية بدأ اشتعال المحرك .*
* وبشكل عام فإن تطاير وقود الديزل واطئة لهذا فإن درجة إتقاده عالية وهذا يعنى انه عندما تكون نوعية الوقود واطئة فإن الحرارة المتولدة فى المحرك يجب ان تكون ساخنة جدا وهذا مما يؤدى الى صعوبة بدأ تشغيل المحرك .*

*·[font=&quot] [/font]**بطىء دوران المرفق ناتجة عن :- *

* ضعف البطارية او تلفها فإن محرك بدأ الحركة لا يمكن ان يدور بالسرعة المطلوبة لتوليد حرارة كافية فى الإسطوانة حتى يشتعل الوقود او شحنة الهواء غير كافية لتدوير المحرك .*

*·[font=&quot] [/font]**ضعف عمل الحواقن :-*

* يجب ان تكون الحاقنة فى حالة جيدة أما اذا اتسدت فتحات الرش او اصبح ضغطها قليل فإن اكثر الوقود سوف ينبثق على شكل سائل وهضا مما يسبب صعوبة تشغيل المحرك .*

*2- يدور المحرك ولكن لا يستمر بدورانه:-*

*- مشاكل الوقود .*
*- تنفيس منظومة الوقود . تفحص معوقات خطوط أنابيب الوقود وتنظيف المصفيات.*

*3- اخفاق المحرك :-*

*- هواء فى منظومة الوقود .*
*- ضعف عمل الحواقن *
*- مضخة الحقن تحتاج الى تغيير .*
*- عدم جلوس الحاقنة بشكل صحيح فى رأس غطاء الأسطوانة .*

*4- خبط المحرك :-*

*- اختلاف توقيت مضخة الحقن .*
*- استهلاك الحمالات والتجاويف المعدنية فى المحرك .*
*- زيادة الحركة الحرة فى نهائى عمود المرفق .*
*- رخاوة غطاء الحمالات .*
*- اجسام غريبة فى الأسطوانة .*
*ويقسم خبط المحرك الى نوعين :-*
*1-[font=&quot] [/font]**التداخل الميكانيكى بين الأجزاء حيث بضرب جزء بجزء واخر بسسب رخاوة الأجزاء او الحمالات المستهلكة او رخاوة المسامير واجسام مراقبة فى المحرك .*
*2-[font=&quot] [/font]**توقيت التغيير غير مناسبة مثل الوقود وفقد الوقود او توقيت الحقن غير جيد .*

*5- المحرك ساخن جدا :- *

*-[font=&quot] [/font]**تلف المنظم الحرارى .*
*-[font=&quot] [/font]**انسداد فتحات التبريد ((فى البوق)) .*
*-[font=&quot] [/font]**نقصان فى ماء التبريد .*
*-[font=&quot] [/font]**ضعف مضخة الماء المالحة .*
*-[font=&quot] [/font]**تسرب فى مياه التبريد .*
*-[font=&quot] [/font]**التحميل الزائد على المحرك .*
*-[font=&quot] [/font]**توقيت مضخة الحقن غير صحيح .*
*-[font=&quot] [/font]**انخفاض ضغط الزيت .*
*-[font=&quot] [/font]**انسداد فتحات التبريد فى المحرك .*

*6- نقصان القدرة :- *

*- **خلل فى منظومة السحب .*
*-** المسافة البينية الإصبع الغمار للصمام غير صحيحة ( الخلوص ) .*
*-** زيت الخزان ثقيل جدا .*
*-** انخفاض الإنضغاط .*
*-** توقيت المحرك غير صحيح .*

*7- المحرك يستهلك زيت كثيرا :-*

*- الزيت خفيف .*
*- الحلقات والمكابس مستهلكة .*
*- استهلاك دليل الصمام او مانع تسرب الزيت لمسافة الصمام .*
*- رخاوة حمالات ازرع التوصيل .*
*- تسرب داخلى للزيت .*
*- ضغط الزيت عالى جدا .*
*- ممر رجوع الزيت من غطاء الاسطوانات مسدود .*

*8- ضغط الزيت منخفض جدا :- *

*- استهلاك الحمالات .*
*- زيت خفيف .*
*- مضخة الزيت مستهلكة .*
*- زيت المحرك قليل .*
*- رخاوة التوصيلات او تسرب فى موانع الزيت .*


----------



## akell (6 فبراير 2010)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## عاطف عبدالرؤف (7 فبراير 2010)

تسلم على الموضوع ده وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## أشرف محمود ذكى (7 فبراير 2010)




----------



## 00mostafa22 (8 فبراير 2010)

موضوع جامد جدا الله ينوار


----------



## SAIF.A.GHANNAI (8 فبراير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك على الموضوع *


----------



## منافع (27 أبريل 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا وانار بصيرتك


----------



## نبيل جميل ياسين (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## منافع (30 أبريل 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## وائل البحراوى (21 أبريل 2011)

هو دة الكلام ولا اية صح الصح


----------



## hisham_mounirian (23 أبريل 2011)

شكرا علي الموضوع


----------



## الخطيب حامد (19 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الطيب ونفعنا الله بعلمك


----------



## ابو الشوب (21 مايو 2011)

شكرا على الموضع


----------



## الفاتح مطر (15 ديسمبر 2014)

أخي بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه حقيقة ما ذكرته يعرف في علم تشخيص وصيانة السيارات لدى الوكلاء بخطوات التشخيص :
Seven Steps Diagnosis
1- Know the systems 
2- Ask the Operators 
3- Inspection the systems 
4- Run the System
5- List the cause 
6- Counclution 
7- Test your Counclution
هي نفسها بالترتيب التي ذكرتها بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## ali abualaes (17 ديسمبر 2014)

احسنت على هذا الطرح الجيد


----------



## saad ragab (30 يناير 2015)

احسنت بالشرح نريد المزيد


----------



## Alsenery (23 أغسطس 2015)

مشككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووررررررررر على المجهود الرائع:77:


----------



## احمد فالح مهدي (23 أغسطس 2015)

احسنت على الموضوع الممتاز وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 أكتوبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل


----------



## saedsy (28 نوفمبر 2015)

الله يجزيك الخير هندسة


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 سبتمبر 2016)

موضوع رائع شكرا لك


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 سبتمبر 2016)

يرفع للافاده


----------

